# Possible Problem w/ IE9



## Texasdiy (Aug 7, 2011)

I have Windows7 and IE9 on a laptop. On some (not all) sites I can not open links. When I click on a link it will open another tab but the screen is blank. The only way I can get to the link is to left click it, copy as a short cut, paste in google, and then open the links it provides. This time consuming and frustrating. I have tried several suggestions by googling the problem but none have worked. I have been told to go to another browser and forget IE9 which I am close to doing. If I could fix this problem I would stay with IE9 just because I am familiar with it. Any suggestions?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't run into that because I started using Firefox long ago. IE only gets used on the rare site that is coded so poorly that it will only work in IE. Install Firefox and the AdBlock extension and you'll never look back at IE. It's nice to browse without all the ads to bother you.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What "popameth" says!
I've got IE and Firefox.
The only time I use IE is to go to MS web sites.

rossfingal


----------



## Texasdiy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, good advice. I downloaded Firefox and it works like a champ. I can open all links now plus it is a lot faster. It will take a little while to get use to every thing but I am on my way. Thanks again.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.tweakguides.com has a guide of configuring pretty much anything you need to know about Firefox. It's a good read to really get to know the browser.


----------



## sonohuey (Oct 9, 2011)

Texasdiy said:


> Thanks, good advice. I downloaded Firefox and it works like a champ. I can open all links now plus it is a lot faster. It will take a little while to get use to every thing but I am on my way. Thanks again.


For additional help while using Firefox, download and install IETab2. It allows you to hit a button and make Firefox work like Internet Explorer. This is necessary for some sites that act erratic with Firefox.


```
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/
```
Enjoy


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, IE9 still has glitches. Maybe they'll be fixed by the time IE10 comes out in Dec 2012.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, in the major international hacking contest, Apple's Safari is the first to fall but IE tends to fail within a short time after. I think last year someone breached Safari and took total control of a machine in something like 14 seconds? Firefox usually makes it through the first day. I think Chrome has yet to fall at all in the last two years or so.

Kind of makes you think twice about using IE? I use Firefox and Chrome and make growling noises when forced to touch IE.


----------

